# Activity on the forum



## 2flyfish (Mar 12, 2013)

You folks need to be a little more active on here. I need to learn a bit before the family moves down to the area. I need some bay/flats information coming in with a quickness. Thanks for the help and blow this board up with reports. I also hope to meet some of you fellow fly flingers out there. 

Tight lines.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure thing! We'll get right on it!


----------



## 2flyfish (Mar 12, 2013)

My original post had no bad intentions. I just wanted a little more info on when and where to fish at certain times of year. I'm going to be there for a few years and just wanted a little help. Sorry for asking mr almighty god, 60hertz. 

I guess I will have to figure it out on my own which is not a problem. 

All others that wouldn't mind helping someone out would be appreciated.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Whut you gotta figure out is how to ask politely as opposed to comin off like you is damandin both info and on your clock. These folks around here are pretty nice and will help you out if you arent treating them like the bell hop you are yelling at who was stuck in the elevator with your baggage.........

It's just amazing the power of text to convey stuff aint it???????


----------



## 2flyfish (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry if it came off that way. That was not the approach at all. I respect all fishermen and I'm sorry if I offended any of you. I read and reread it and it did not sound offensive to me, but we are all different.

You are correct that text does convey a difference between person to person conversation. I hope there are no hard feelings and I would like to meet up with people from the forum, hell I'll buy both of you a beer, to discuss or to get out and fish. 

Again, my apologies for it sounding that way. Tight lines and Happy Easter. 

Mike


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I knew how ya meant it, relax guys.

I'm about to get going pretty heavy on it, hopefully starting with a big brown bomber on the deck.


----------



## 2flyfish (Mar 12, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I knew how ya meant it, relax guys.
> 
> I'm about to get going pretty heavy on it, hopefully starting with a big brown bomber on the deck.


Thanks. I look forward to your reports and I hope they are good. Good luck out there. 

Mike


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

some people have no understanding of sarcasm. but the bay should be getting active here soon. been seeing more and more bait! ill be hitting it hard here soon.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, it used to be tuff going to a new fishing location, without local knowledge. But we did it all the time. Used to drag my skiff up and down the east coast of florida, over to Louisiana, and the keys......with just a few Florida Sportsmans magazines as a guide. .....Just google it!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Or anything else for that matter, I was just googling how to install some thresholds in our home. Google and the web sure changed things for sure. 
When I was in Pcola two weeks ago I drove straight to the canoe launch at JB and waded out and caught a few trout because I done seed dat grass flat on google maps and the road to get there....


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

By the way do you guys ever see schools of sardines? I used to catch them with a bait net off the pier at the mouth of Tampa bay and they were like candy for the mangoes offshore.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Damn you folks make me laugh


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*Ill be glad to help you*

I will be glad to help you find fish. I know some spots. All bs aside ZGoogle earth is a damn great way to find sots even holes in the flats. Anyways ask any questions you have. Feel freet to buy my boat, and I will even make you some flies to go in it. LOL


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

This thread has me laughing. I will be there Thursday with fly rods in hand. going to Sams my first stop. Chris V I need some leaders


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

It looks as if we are ALL getting a little antsy knowing we are just a couple of weeks away from spanish and specks on the grass flats !


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

2flyfish said:


> My original post had no bad intentions. I just wanted a little more info on when and where to fish at certain times of year. I'm going to be there for a few years and just wanted a little help. Sorry for asking mr almighty god, 60hertz.
> 
> I guess I will have to figure it out on my own which is not a problem.
> 
> All others that wouldn't mind helping someone out would be appreciated.


There was only one god around here, and he doesn't post any more.

Posts like yours really crack me up. Some noob, TELLING us to post up. Like, seriously.

The Pensacola area is a very pressured fishery, so that's why a lot of folks on here post vague information.

Here's what will typically happen - somebody posts specifics (picture with a landmark in the back ground always work well) and the next day that place looks like a parking lot. Sorry, but I just prefer to not give out too many specifics. Especially when demanded of me.

Your post would have been a lot better received if you would have explained that you're going to be visiting and that you're looking for some helpful hints.

So, here goes my advice: 

Like others have said, make Google Earth your friend. 

Once familiar with the area from satellite imagery, try and figure out where people are fishing - right now, it should be obvious that the areas closer to the pass are really doing good. Especially around structures.

Once in town, I'd recommend hitting a local bait and tackle shop. Spend a few dollars and a little bit of time in the shop. Don't go at peak times, wait for late morning or early afternoon, that way the shop will be less busy and you'll have more time to browse and ask questions.

So, by now you have some general areas from Google Earth and you have a little local knowledge from the forum and the shop.

The next is the best part - go fishing! Explore the area and enjoy yourself! 

We do truly live where everyone else vacations and we love having you here. Just remember to relax, have fun, and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Pick a fish/subject and search old posts. There is wealth of info posted in here. I'm new at it too but, techniques here, Tx, La, are pretty much the same. There are fly patterns posted in here, line/rod wt recommendations, etc.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Use emoticons when posting if your words do not make your meaning clear on their face. Most people cannot see past the letters on the screen.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

..........................


----------

